# Self Taught Violin



## smoth

I am a college student with basically no music experience. I cant read music, have never played an instrument, but I would like to start. However, college seems to be the worst place to be to try to pick up something new as there are no classes for beginners. Yes, that is correct, I am at PSU with 40,000+ students and there are NO music classes available for beginners unless I go off campus and pay $900 for 18 1 hour lessons. Add a cheap violin on top of that I am am looking at starting costs of over $1000 which I cannot afford. I really want to get started while Im in college as I have to time to practice which I am afraid may not be the case after graduation when I have the money. 

While you hear about self taught pianists all the time, that seems as though it would be substantially easier to self teach than the violin due to the fact that the keys are what they are and you do not have to try to guess where to place your fingers to get the right note. Maybe this is just from my novice perceptive, but the violin seems more of an art than the the piano. 

Any advise would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I am learning online. I bought a 50 dollar violin on ebay. I would recommend shelling out at least 200$ though. I have learned a lot in a short amount of time. You only pay 1 time and you get to keep every lesson for as long as you want.

http://www.violinmasterpro.com/


----------



## Tapkaara

smoth said:


> I am a college student with basically no music experience. I cant read music, have never played an instrument, but I would like to start. However, college seems to be the worst place to be to try to pick up something new as there are no classes for beginners. Yes, that is correct, I am at PSU with 40,000+ students and there are NO music classes available for beginners unless I go off campus and pay $900 for 18 1 hour lessons. Add a cheap violin on top of that I am am looking at starting costs of over $1000 which I cannot afford. I really want to get started while Im in college as I have to time to practice which I am afraid may not be the case after graduation when I have the money.
> 
> While you hear about self taught pianists all the time, that seems as though it would be substantially easier to self teach than the violin due to the fact that the keys are what they are and you do not have to try to guess where to place your fingers to get the right note. Maybe this is just from my novice perceptive, but the violin seems more of an art than the the piano.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated


Why would you want to take group lessons for an instrument in a class anyway? You'll get no personal attention and the class will move too quickly. There have got to be private instructors in your area who would be willing to teach you at reasonable prices. Try Craigslist.


----------



## smoth

I figure I will want to spend somewhere in the $2-400 on my first violin setup.

Is that online course working out well for you? Are you going into it with no prior experience?

I must have been unclear, by class I meant individual lesson. Those prices are for private lessons. PSU offers private lessons but does not teach beginners which I found shocking--and to think they are constantly telling us to try new things. Craigslist only brings up someone in Harrisburg which is not very helpful. I even contacted the music department asking for various programs and they only had that one suggestion.


----------



## Tapkaara

smoth said:


> I figure I will want to spend somewhere in the $2-400 on my first violin setup.
> 
> Is that online course working out well for you? Are you going into it with no prior experience?
> 
> I must have been unclear, by class I meant individual lesson. Those prices are for private lessons. PSU offers private lessons but does not teach beginners which I found shocking--and to think they are constantly telling us to try new things. Craigslist only brings up someone in Harrisburg which is not very helpful. I even contacted the music department asking for various programs and they only had that one suggestion.


Well, I guess if you live in an area sparse in musicians and good prices, you're kinda stuck!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

smoth said:


> I figure I will want to spend somewhere in the $2-400 on my first violin setup.
> 
> Is that online course working out well for you? Are you going into it with no prior experience?
> 
> I must have been unclear, by class I meant individual lesson. Those prices are for private lessons. PSU offers private lessons but does not teach beginners which I found shocking--and to think they are constantly telling us to try new things. Craigslist only brings up someone in Harrisburg which is not very helpful. I even contacted the music department asking for various programs and they only had that one suggestion.


They are very helpful. My problem is that my fingers are to used to being on hard guitar strings that I can be rough with. The violin takes a much lighter touch. I popped a string during my first practice. But I have learned a whole lot. I can already play a few songs.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Wow thats surprising!

I played the Bass guitar, I could just ram and slap the strings as hard as I like. Now my violin teacher tells me I should pluck the strings harder and that I should press harder on fingerboard and that I shouldnt worry about being light and things breaking.


----------



## Tapkaara

emiellucifuge said:


> Wow thats surprising!
> 
> I played the Bass guitar, I could just ram and slap the strings as hard as I like. Now my violin teacher tells me I should pluck the strings harder and that I should press harder on fingerboard and that I shouldnt worry about being light and things breaking.


Well, Salieri did say he spent $50 dollars for it on eBay. One has to assume it's not as well put together as other violins. I mean, after all, how would you ever play any of the more violent violin concerti with such an instrument that has a penchant for snapping apart? The instrument should be able to take the abuse!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Tapkaara said:


> Well, Salieri did say he spent $50 dollars for it on eBay. One has to assume it's not as well put together as other violins. I mean, after all, how would you ever play any of the more violent violin concerti with such an instrument that has a penchant for snapping apart? The instrument should be able to take the abuse!


I broke a string on my first lesson. My violin isn't very good. It has a decent sound but it isn't well made.

I guess I had it coming. But I went through the same trials with guitar. I went through 4 guitars until my 5th one which is awesome.

I was lucky with trumpet because it was a Conn from a pawn shop. My coronet was my dads.

But I will say one thing that really hurts your wallet with a violin, the strings. They are so expensive and you don't want the cheap ones because they break when you put them on.


----------



## Barry

Ive been playing for 13 months now. Im self taught via books and internet. Im 46 years old and I wish I'd started sooner. My reading skills are improving and hope by next year to play with a community orchestra


----------



## smoth

Barry, could you specify some books and sites which you have found to be helpful?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ah that makes sense..


----------



## Barry

smoth said:


> Barry, could you specify some books and sites which you have found to be helpful?


Theres a lot of great sites I use. Heres a few :

http://www.violinonline.com/techniqueexercises.htm

http://www.8notes.com/

http://www.oleviolin.com/violin/eng/

As for books, "Discover the lead" classical has been a good one. It comes with a play along CD.

Hal Leonards Violin play a long ,classical,volume 3 is a great one also, but tougher than the Discover the lead book.

If you cannot find these after doing a search, let me know and I'll find the links.

On the subject of cheap violins, My first one was a $50 amazon special. I learned to adjust soundposts and cut bridges on that one and still own it. Within 45 days I went out and bought an SV-150 cremona. I played it up until august this year , then I purchased an Otto Jos. Klier (German made) and my wife took over the Cremona and now Im teaching her.

The cheap $50 violin is still nice for taking outside and Ive got it sounding fair enough that I plan to do some Christmas busking with it.


----------



## Lukecash12

Great instrument. I'm sure you love it. Do you play the Cello or Viola too? Or do you prefer to keep your practice time and budget into one instrument (if it isn't impolite of me to ask so)?


----------



## Barry

Lukecash12 said:


> Great instrument. I'm sure you love it. Do you play the Cello or Viola too? Or do you prefer to keep your practice time and budget into one instrument (if it isn't impolite of me to ask so)?


No cello, I am thinking of taking up viola, but I want to wait until my treble clef reading is strong before trying alto. I play guitar also (over 30 years)


----------



## Lukecash12

Reading certainly isn't very fun to master at all. Because of my autism, it was like trying to connect two entirely different mediums of information (keyboard vs. sheets). I still don't sight read nearly as well as I should (considering I've practiced music an awful lot so far).


----------



## Barry

Nothing like throwing a twist in an already hard thing to master. I cant imagine trying to read the dots and deal with autism at the same time. You got my respect.

I dont read music at blazing speed, but I read well enough to learn pieces.


----------



## musicduo

Hi smoth,

Here is another good site for beginners with no experience: how to play violin

It is a sample video from the guy who teaches the violin master pro course.

I've also just got started learning the violin.


----------



## Lukecash12

Barry said:


> Nothing like throwing a twist in an already hard thing to master. I cant imagine trying to read the dots and deal with autism at the same time. You got my respect.
> 
> I dont read music at blazing speed, but I read well enough to learn pieces.


You're about as good as me then. Cheers What do you like to play nowadays?


----------



## colin

I haven't been on this forum for a while but I started playing violin in August after a long time. I have a similar problem as lukecash, when I pick up the violin I can play for ages, and I also understand theory. I find that I slow down too much and have to think for ages before I can get the workings of the piece Im playing. I think we all have to have faith in the fact that you cant get any worse. Also Im glad I can throw that Suzuki book 1 to the back of the pile.


----------



## emiellucifuge

With the violin it is important to be able to hear the realtionship between the open string and the first finger notes. Practise lifting and placing your finger again and again until you get the right sound. THen learn the first 3 fingers in each position, write out patterns for yourself using only the frist 3 fingers on each string and sight read them


----------



## colin

Thanks for the tip 
The writing out did help. My main problem is sight reading. Once Ive learned a scale or the piece I'm playing, I end up playing it by ear and dont look back at the notes. This means I get into a situation where I play about five times faster than I can read. I suppose by rehearsing more it will eventually sink in. I will just have to persevere with it, I do have at teacher who I see once every two weeks. I threw the suzuki book to the back of the pile because I am finished with it. Although it is good for getting your fingers working, I end up reading the 1234 etc. on the top line and not the notes. I was just looking forward to playing some peices which we are now working on.


----------



## dmg

Try community / junior college. There are plenty of beginner classes at mine.


----------

